# floating patch...



## digitaldog12052 (Feb 22, 2012)

i was thinking about a floating patch in the edge of some cat tails the pond is a natural bio-filter with fish, dam plant life, etc... i was thinking about doing a stealth grow at the edge of them using a float-able grow-medium for air around roots but natural aqua-ponics around longer roots. i would like to hear some thoughts on this... (i understand that during bloom the natural bio chemistry of an aqua-ponics system is not ideal for it. <lacks the right nutrients>). I am asking like swamp edge,edge of lake/ natural bio, could it work: with low thc/cbd yields?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

I would try it and see. It could be a great way to grow but it will be easy to see I would think.


> could it work: with low thc/cbd yields?


 why you want low thc/cbd?


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 23, 2012)

I have 3 ponds/wetlands at my place. Controlling the PH & water temp levels will be impossible. The algae growth could be a problem also, I have ducks that visit...and rip my plants apart to eat the  bugs.

Controlling the aqua environment + nute requirements will be difficult at best...IMO


----------



## digitaldog12052 (Feb 23, 2012)

the idea i've had would be styrafoam floating bucket with hydrocorn in the net pot, 3 inches would be above the water level.. the ph of the pond stays at 6.5 naturaly. we do get an algae layer on the top in the more stagnate areas. but since it is a running stream the algae stays under control. the reason i thought i would be getting lower thc/cbd yealds is the lack of bloom nutrients.. since this idea would be running off the nitrites to nitrates/ aquaponinc system without the phosphorous prevalent in natural ponds. we have big mosquito problems in  our ponds but lack of other bugs... the thought of hiding it at the edge of a cats tail patch kinda nestled in a little, keeping possible rippers from getting to my crop due to the pond to one side and hundreds of cats tails/marshy land to the other... in our area kids wonder the tree lines and can stumble across crops. the last crop i put out, 15 outta the 20 were found. so trying for more stealth.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

You will never get away with growing plants where ppl are wondering around all the time. You need to do some looking around in the woods for areas that do not have human traffic


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2012)

When the buds get big they will flop down into the water, unless you have someway of tieing them up


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

Any tree's in your area? I know a guy that bloomed a couple plants waaaayyy high on a platform he made up in a tree(course this was ~25 yrs ago...lol). Other then watering, the stealth was great...that, and you have to be physically fit enough to climb a tree w/o any problem...:confused2: i dunno...


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 23, 2012)

"Canoe grow capsizes"

:rofl:

Sorry but that inevitable future thread title made me lol. Most people put up a lot of good points....


----------



## digitaldog12052 (Feb 23, 2012)

the pond is the only area around that has no traffic. everyone during hunting season stays away from the marshy, stream, pond area. i fish it with my Kano. till the water lillys over grow it, leaving the middle open due to running water from the stream. 
i'm thinking one or two plants not too large, and i'm not looking for enormus gains.. i'm in to the idea of could it work without air pumps, as a stealth grow.  or would the plant die without extra aeration? would the fish and natural plant ecosystem be able to handle it? or would it starve for nutrients? (aquaponics systems are usually low ppm)
i have just heard too meny people say marijuana and aquaponics cant sustain without the nutrients for the bloom cycle. and the bloom nutrients are deadly to natural ecosystems/aquaponics..
i'm good with hydroponics and soil growing now with the new trend of aquaponics, it has brought ideas of floating a few plants at the edge of some cats tails, for safety, ease of growing/stealth, etc... 
What if aquaponics dose work with marijuana?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

So a small indoor is outta the equation?


----------



## digitaldog12052 (Feb 23, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> When the buds get big they will flop down into the water, unless you have someway of tieing them up



good point.. hmm but i was thinking with the cats tail plants around the floating grow medium it would hold it from flopin over


----------



## digitaldog12052 (Feb 23, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Any tree's in your area? I know a guy that bloomed a couple plants waaaayyy high on a platform he made up in a tree(course this was ~25 yrs ago...lol). Other then watering, the stealth was great...that, and you have to be physically fit enough to climb a tree w/o any problem...:confused2: i dunno...



 i thought of tree toppin but we have eyes in the sky, and indoor is outta the question for now..


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2012)

> Yet in a country frequently flooded and recognized as one of the most vulnerable to climate change, floating vegetable beds have become a fruitful farming alternative. The process is similar to hydroponics, which uses a non-biological growing material like gravel, whereas floating farms use beds made of water hyacinth, bamboo and other aquatic plants.
> 
> &#8220;The productivity of this farming system is 10 times higher than traditional land-based agricultural production in the southeast of Bangladesh,&#8221; said Papon Deb, project manager for the Wetland Resource Development Society (WRDS).
> .........
> &#8220;Soil-less agriculture evolved through people&#8217;s initiative for adaptation to an adverse environment,&#8221; said A.H.M. Rezaul Haq, a WRDS researcher. &#8220;It has been a part of the indigenous form of cultivation since our forefathers.&#8221;


hxxp://www.irinnews.org/report.aspx?reportid=90002


----------



## digitaldog12052 (Feb 23, 2012)

HICK!

that is a perfect quote.. and shows some of my inspiration for the soil-less growing of all plants.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 23, 2012)

Most importantly, how will the plants uptake nutrients? Because I have not heard of a body of stagnant water that is PH buffered. Also a "marsh" would have very little dissolved oxygen in it. You can try, and please make a thread, update it, and let us know how it works out!

Good luck


----------



## digitaldog12052 (Feb 23, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Most importantly, how will the plants uptake nutrients? Because I have not heard of a body of stagnant water that is PH buffered. Also a "marsh" would have very little dissolved oxygen in it. You can try, and please make a thread, update it, and let us know how it works out!
> 
> Good luck



well its not 100% stagnate, its a pond that has a large stream running into it for aeration.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2012)

A buddy and I tried something sililar a few years ago on the banks of a small remote creek.  The plants didn't die, but they didn't do at all well either.  I don't really know why.


----------



## digitaldog12052 (Feb 23, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> A buddy and I tried something sililar a few years ago on the banks of a small remote creek.  The plants didn't die, but they didn't do at all well either.  I don't really know why.



thanks goddess... this is what i keep hearing.. (the ppm of the nutrients is too low) was it low yeild or poor product?


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 23, 2012)

It's usually because the roots starve for oxygen. 

Remember, plants NEED o2 for roots, and CO2 for photosynthesis. Now CO2 does not have to be supplemented there is enough everywhere outdoors, but the trick with outdoor is proper drainage to a root system for adequate o2 to be delivered to the roots. If your doing hydro, outdoor or in, you need air being pumped in to the root system. A running stream will not be enough, unless there were some strong rapids upon entering. So whats left for an outdoor hydro grower is o2. Image the 5+ liters per minute pumped into a DWC bucket, and how the roots just go crazy. If you don't put enough air in it, it dies and roots rot. 

So the single biggest factor would be enough dissolved o2 in the water. I'm talking enough that you can put a stick in it for 5 min and then look at the stick under water and see air bubbles attaching. 

JMHO.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 23, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You will never get away with growing plants where ppl are wondering around all the time. You need to do some looking around in the woods for areas that do not have human traffic


 
actually we found a 7-9ft tall plant in the middle of a school yard on top a dirt mound. "nature was calling" for the guy i was with, next thing i hear is BUD!, look up and 2ft away from is a gigantic plant like wow how did i not see that. he almost peed on it  

when we gave it the chop the mound was bare lol. youd be surprised how well plants blend into ther surroundings.

but yes people find it, like we did. also other people found it also and i heard about a plant being picked in school, sure enough it was the same one.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

For ppl not use to see mj plants outdoors yes but those of us that grow and are in the woods all the time they stand out big time. 

The worst thimg is that you harvested someone else's plant


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 23, 2012)

it was a wild plant, someone must of been sitting on the mound smoking a bowl and dropped some seeds, it was not being taken care of, or harvested. you could tell. even so if they were dumb enough to start a plant in a middle of a school yard, ontop a hill none the less, surrounded by houses, it should teach them a better leson than they would of learned in that school 

i was 12 years old at the time, i was in heaven


----------



## digitaldog12052 (Feb 24, 2012)

so from what responces i'm getting the best way to use the pond to my advantage would be to use  wick system, rather then try for aquaponics. hmm


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like a cool experiment -- try it in a few different ways -- I bet you are surprised with the results -- you can do it...

Peace


----------



## Lobstah (Feb 25, 2012)

Just thinking of cat tails the first of september are going to turn a tan color as they die off for winter, so camouflage mj with cat tails is tough that time of year, imo...


----------

